

Good stuff you discovered in 2014? - nextos

In the spirit of classic threads &quot;What book changed your life in [year]?&quot; or &quot;Best book you read in [year]&quot;, I&#x27;d like to ask fellow HNers about good stuff you discovered in 2014.<p>Feel free to talk about books, software, hardware or any other stuff that has made a difference.
======
sarciszewski
I discovered armitage, which is like the Staples easy button for remote
exploitation.

